# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Fanuc plc rom emulator

## cnchiepphat

*GIỚI THIỆU PLC*

PLC viết tắt của Programmable Logic Controller , là thiết bị điều khiển lập trình được (khả trình) cho phép thực hiện linh hoạt các giải pháp điều khiển logic thông qua một ngôn ngữ lập trình. Người sử dụng có thể lập trình để thực hiện một loạt trình tự các sự kiện. Các sự kiện này được kích hoạt bởi tác nhân kích thích (ngõ vào) tác động vào PLC hoặc qua các hoạt động có trễ như thời gian định thì hay các sự kiện được đếm. 

Một khi sự kiện được kích hoạt thật sự, nó bật ON hay OFF thiết bị điều khiển bên ngoài được gọi là thiết bị vật lý. Một bộ điều khiển lập trình sẽ liên tục “lặp” trong chương trình do “người sử dụng lập ra” chờ tín hiệu ở ngõ vào và xuất tín hiệu ở ngõ ra tại các thời điểm đã lập trình.

Để khắc phục những nhược điểm của bộ điều khiển dùng dây nối ( bộ điều khiển bằng rờ-le, relay) người ta đã chế tạo ra bộ PLC nhằm thỏa mãn các yêu cầu sau :
+ Lập trình dể dàng , ngôn ngữ lập trình dể học .
+ Gọn nhẹ, dể dàng bảo quản , sửa chữa.
+ Dung lượng bộ nhớ lớn để có thể chứa được những chương trình phức tạp .
+ Hoàn toàn tin cậy trong môi trường công nghiệp .
+ Giao tiếp được với các thiết bị thông minh khác như : máy tính , nối mạng , các môi Modul mở rộng.
+ Giá cả cá thể cạnh tranh được.
*
FANUC PLC*


Đối với các máy CNC Fanuc đời cũ như 2,3,6,7,9,10,11,0,15,16,18, trong bộ điều khiển CNC có tích hợp PLC để điều khiển các IO và thao tác máy, trong bộ điều khiển máy có phần 1 là phần NC để điều khiển chuyển động như chuyển dộng nội suy  và các chức năng chính của máy, và phần PC để điều khiển các chức năng các ngõ I/O,và các thao tác từ bên ngoài , NC sẽ được kết nối với PC bên trong bộ dieu khiển, các đời máy cũ thì được lập trình qua những con ROM để lưu chơng trình, chuong trình PLC được lưu tren những con eprom, mỗi khi khởi động Controller sẽ Load từ những con ROM này để chạy chương trình PLC
Một người dựng máy CNC sẽ không can thiệp được vào phần NC mà ma sẽ phải can thiệp vào PC để lập trình
*
Quy Trình để lập trình ghi vào những con ROM này như sau:*

*NHƯỢC ĐIỂM:*

Quá trình này rất mất thời gian, bởi vì khi dựng lại máy, hoặc sữa chữa gì đó đối với máy CNC, quá trình đó phải lập trình rất nhiều lần để test các chức năng như IO,timer, counter, lập trình thay dao, test hệ thống…
Nếu có gì sai sót lại phải làm lại từ đầu 4 bước kể trên, tổng thời gian cho 4 bước kể trên là khoảng 15-20 phút, giả sử nếu có sai sót trong khâu lập trình và phải lặp đi lặp lại 10 lần 4 bước kể trên để test thì sẽ tốn 1 khoảng thời gian từ 150 -200 phút, gây lãng phí thời gian rất lớn.
*
GIỚI THIỆU FANUC PLC ROM EMULATOR*




Thiết bị *FANUC PLC ROM EMULATOR* sẽ giả lập những con rom lưu chương trình của máy CNC, các bạn chỉ cần load file đã được lập trình vào thiết bị, sau đó kết nối thiết bị với máy CNC, máy CNC sẽ tự động lấy chương trình từ ROM giả lập của thiết bị và chạy, nếu trong quá trình chạy xảy ra lỗi hoặc sai sót, quá trình nạp lại chương trình cho ROM tốn rất ít thời gian, chỉ mất từ 10-15s để chạy lại chương trình, sau khi kiểm tra thấy chương trình đã chạy ổn định, không có lỗi gì, chúng ta mới bắt đầu nạp chương trình vào lại 2 con ROM chính của máy CNC, như vậy chỉ cần tốn 1 lần cho 4 thao tác đã nói ở trên, tiết kiệm thời gian cho người lập trình.
Quá trình sử dụng FANUC PLC ROM EMULATOR có thể tóm tắt như sau:

Nếu xảy ra sai sót trong quá trình lập trình và Test, chúng ta chỉ cần lặp lại bước 3 và 4, quá trình này chỉ mất từ 10-15s, tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian.



*
TÍNH NĂNG NỔI TRỘI*

Hiepphat CNC là công ty duy nhất ở VN sản xuất thiết bị này, chức năng đặc biệt hơn nữa của thiết bị đó là tự động chuyển đổi từ file Ladder Fanuc sang file Hex đổ vào Rom cho từng loại máy, quá trình này hoàn toàn tự động và không cần nhiều thao tác.
Chi tiết
*Liên Hệ : Trần Hoàng Giang - 0905 438 533*

----------

nhatson

----------

